# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  أنت تاجر ...زيد من فرصة ربح تجارتك بهذا الموضوع و اصبح من اغنياء العالم‏ -مجرب شخصيا

## محامية الغرام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته خواتي التاجرات و غير التاجرات

مره قريت الكلام الي بتقرونه تحت الحين و قلت بجرب و بطبق و بشوف شو بيصير


خواتي و الله لو احلف من يوم لين باجر من المفاجآت و الاشياء الي شفتها بعد هالشي ما بتصدقون

شي غريب و عجيب سبحان الله الرزق مفتوح لي من كل ابوابه الحمدلله رب العالمين

و خليت ربيعتي اجرب هالشي معاي و الله يا خواتي انها انصدمت من الاشياء الي صارتلها

تحلفلي ان يتها مبالغ كبيره وايد وايد و دخلها ارتفع فجأه لرقم في عمرها ما كانت تتخيله

و حبيت انقل هالكلام و اقوله لكم لاني احبكم في الله و اريد لكم الخير و اي وحده تدخل الموضوع تدعي لي دعوه صادقه من الخااطر و جزاها الله ألف خير

يلا نبدأ استعدوا للقراءه..........*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



أنا هنا سأتكلم عن حقيقة مجربة ، وثابتة ...





أن لن أتحدث بلغة الموظفين ذوي الدخل المحدود






بل بلغة رجال الأعمال ، ولغة تجار السوق العالمية للاستثمار ...





ولكن من مدخل مختلف تماماً .. وأقوى من مدخل السوق العالمية ....





ربما ستدهشون من كلامي ... ولكن التجربة خير برهان





طريقة سهلة تزيد من راتبك ودخلك ... وتجعلك من أهل الثراء ...







صاحب عمارات وفلل وأراضي وأملاك ...





أنا بقولك السر بس لازم تنفذ التالي و بالحرف



اولا روح للسوق و اشتري حصاله

وحطها على التسريحه الي عندك في الغرفه

و كل يوم بعد ما تصحى من النوم

وتحمدالله على اليوم الجديد في حياتك

و تصلي الصبح

امسك محفظتك و افتحها اكيد فيها فلوس خرده 

(درهم او درهمين او اكثر -5-10-50-100-200-500-1000)

و دخل في الحصاله اي مبلغ حتى لو كان بسيط

بنية ان هذا المبلغ للصدقه

تعرف شو بيصير ؟؟؟؟؟؟

محد شافك غير رب العالمين....

تعرف ان الملائكة تدعيلك بالرزق و التوفيق في هذا اليوم لانك تصدقت

لا أمك و لا زوجتك ولا احد شافك و انت تتصدق عشان يدعولك

وحتى لو دعولك هذا خير منهم بس تخيل الملائكه الطاهره الي ماعندها ذنبوب و لا معاصي تدعيلك 

ياخي انت من اغنى الاغنياء الملائكه تدعيلك

كيف تتخيل يومك و الملائكه تدعيلك؟؟؟

صدقني بيكون من أروع ما يكون

يمكن تكون عندك صفقه أو مناقصه يديده و أنت متخوف انها ما ترسي على شركتك 

ياخي ساعتها بتكون مطمن أن الصبح تصدقت و الملائكه دعتلك

اكيد انك بتكون مطمن 100% بأنك بتتوفق ان شاء الله*

*اقرأ هذا الحديث عشان تصدق كلامي أن الملائكة دعتلك

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم 

(ما من يوم تطلع فيه الشمس الا وملكان يناديان اللهم أعطي منفقا خلفا واللهم أعطي ممسكا تلفا

).



صرت أنت من المنفقين إلي الله بيعوطهم و بيخلف عليهم

من كل اسبوع خذ المبلغ من الحصاله و بدون ما تعد

دخل المبلغ في جيبك اليمين و بعد صلاة الجمعة 

تصدق به و اتمنى كل الي في خاطرك فيه

وشوف كيف الخير بيهل عليك و بتتحقق لك* *اشياء في حياتك ما كنت تتخيل انها بتتحقق

بتصير عندك هالعاده مثل الهوايه و الصفقات التجاريه المظمونه ان شاء الله

صدقني بتنتظر كل يوم متى يظهر الصبح و تحط في الحصاله

ياخي بتحس حتى براحه و انت ساير للدوام

الرب حافظنك و الملايكه داعتلك 





وهاي قصه على لسان وحده من الخوات

قبل حوالي ثلاث سنوات زرت وحده من اعز صديقاتي بعد زواجها بفترة في
منزلها المتواضع (شقه صغيره) قريب من بيت أهل زوجها
ثم انقطعت الزيارات وظل التواصل الهاتفي بيني وبينها .. أحدثها عن اخباري وهي كذلك وكنت اعرف ان أمورهم في تحسن وان زوجها بدأ في بعض الأعمال التجارية ... حتى سنحت الفرصة لزيارتها مره أخرى.
لكن هذه المره في منزلها الجديد بأحد ارقي احياء الرياض .



وحقيقة منذ وطأت قدمي بيتها وأنا أقول ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله بصراحة تفاجأت بمنزل راقي جدا وأثاث فخم لا يشريه إلا ذوي القدرات الماليه العالية وأنا لا اقول هذا الكلام تنقيص من قدر صديقتي وزوجها ولكن لعلمي السابق بأمكانياتهما الماديه؟؟



وبعد جلوسي عندها وتجاذب اطراف الحديث دفعني الفضول بعد ان دعيت لهابالبركه لسؤالي لها عن سر هذا
التحول المادي الكبير... ؟؟؟ 
قالت لي سبحان الله والله اني ناويه افتح هالموضوع معك وطيب انك انتياللي سألتي,,



السالفه اني انا وزوجي قررنا من اكثرمن سنتين اننا نحط حصاله فلوس في غرفة النوم (على التسريحه) وكل يوم نقوم من النوم اول شي نسويه نحط أي مبلغ في الحصاله ريال خمسه عشره ميه المهم لازم نحط مبلغ ..يوميا..علشان نكون مثل اللي ذكرهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم(ما من يوم تطلع فيه الشمس الا وملكان يناديان اللهم أعطي منفقا خلفا واللهم أعطي ممسكا تلفا).ويقوم زوجي اسبوعيا بفتح الحصاله ووضع مابها في جيبه الأيمن دون معرفةالمبلغ...ثم يتصدق بها بعد صلاة الجمعه من كل اسبوع تقول صديقتي وهذي الفايده نقلها زوجي من الأنترنت قبل ان يطبقها ووالله اننا من يوم بدأنا نطبقها وحنا بخير وتفتحت لزوجي ابواب الرزق من كل مكان(مَّن ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًافَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً وَاللّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (وهذا اللي انتي شايفته والله اني ماكنت احلم فيه ولا اتخيله مجرد خيال لكن الله اذا اعطى فلا حدود لعطائه والحمدلله والشكر .



و إليكم سر آخر من اكبر تجار البلد



السر الذي من خلاله تكسب الملايين والأراضي والأملاك



يا إخوة السر ليس بالصعب



كلنا يعرفه ...



وقد جربته وجربه غيري .. 
وليس من باب التجريب على الله ...



إنما ثقة بوعد الله ...



فالله عزوجل حين يقول أمراً في القرآن ... يكون وعداً منه سبحانه



(( إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد ))



أكيد أنكم تنتظرون بفارغ الصبر ذلك السر العجيب



السر هو في قوله تعالى :



(( فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفاراً () يرسل السماء عليكم مدراراً () ويمددكم بأموال وبنين



ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهاراً )) سورة نوح الأيات



إذا استغفرت الله فأنت قد علمت أن لك رباً يغفر الذنب ويأخذ بالذنب فخفت واستغفرت



وقد وعدك ووعده الحق ، ،،،* 

*فقال : استغفروا ياعبادي ,, وسأغفر لكم



وباستغفاركم ، سأرسل السماء عليكم مدراراً حتى ترتووا وترتوي دوابكم



ومن يحب المال فسأمده بالمال وليس المال فقط ، من يحب البنين فسأمده كذلك بالبنين



وليس بالبنين فقط ، ومن يحب الأراضي والأملاك والمزارع والجنان ، والعقار



فكل ذلك مرتبط بالاستغفار ...*



*و الله يا خواتي و الله على ما اقوله شهيد و انا الحين انقل لكم هالكلام و اكتبه صارلي شي واااااااايد حلو و كنت انتظره الحمدلله رب العالمين و ربي شاهد علي 


ربي يوفق و ينجح و يسعد الجميع و الله يحقق كل الي في بالكم ان شااااااء الله*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## Miss Sam

يزاج الله ألف خير

وأنا أشهد اني مجربه وشفت النتيجة 

سبحااااااان الله

----------


## قلب الإمارات~

سبحان الله الصدقه لها فوايد عديده نحن غافلين عنهاااااااااا

مثل الاستغفار تماما .. الاستغفار اللي يداوم عليه تنحل مشاكله والله يسل ويسهل له اموره في كل شي ..



الف الف شكر غاليتي ع الموضووع الرااااااااايع .. 
ان شااااااء الله راح اطبق ها الشي .. والله يسر للجميع .. يااااااااااااااااارب ...

----------


## أنثى / ..

أنا مجربة الصدقه والاستغفار ..  :Smile:  
و الحمدلله  :Smile:  ..

----------


## نوراسلام

السلام عليكم اختي وجزاك الله خيرا 
فالحمد لله رب العالمين على كرمه معنا 
وانا الحمد لله مداومه على هالشي وسعيدة به وربنا قادر على كل شيء

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود

و جزاكن الله ألف خير

----------


## الوزيرة

كلامج صحيح 100% 


ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## سجااياا

يزاج الله خيييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## SPICY

يزاج الله ألف خير
سبحااان الله

----------


## عيون الشمس

والله جربت الاستغفار وتبدلت من حال الى حال وفتحت لي كل الابواب

----------


## عبـــويه..~

جزاج الله خير على الموضوع القيم

----------


## الحياة كفاح

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## النظرة الخجولة

يزاج ربي كل خير ^_^

----------


## نبر ون

الف الف شكر غاليتي ع الموضووع الرااااااااايع .. 
ان شااااااء الله راح اطبق ها الشي .. والله يسر للجميع .. يااااااااااااااااارب ...

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود الحلوه

ربي يوفق و يرزق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## سيدة الورود

يزاج الله ألف خير وتسلمين الغالية

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمين اختي على الرد

----------


## أحلى بنت

جزاك الله كل خير والله يفتح علينا وعليج وعلى كل أمت محمد 
يااااااااااارب

----------


## مريوم الأموره

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دهن عووووود

يزاج الله خير عزيزتى

----------


## ملح وسكر

يزااااااج الله خير.. والله يوفقج دنيا وآخره... وينولج كل الي فبالج يارب (آميييييييييييييين)

----------


## مسايا غاليري

في ميزان حسناتج حبوبه  :Smile:  انا جربت الصدقه فعلا شي عجيب .. سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .. 

والله حتى قمت احس ان تجارتي من ضمن العباده دام ان نحنا مواظبين على الصدقات والاستغفار  :Smile:

----------


## um saoody

يزاج الله خير الغاليه 

(( فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفاراً () يرسل السماء عليكم مدراراً () ويمددكم بأموال وبنين



ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهاراً ))

----------


## موزه عبيد

> يزاج الله ألف خير
> 
> وأنا أشهد اني مجربه وشفت النتيجة 
> 
> سبحااااااان الله


و أنا كذلك

----------


## lailee

يزاج الله خير اختي فعلا الانسان ع الاقل لو حس بضيق وطلع صدقه تراه بيرتاح

----------


## مسك دبي

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه 
> 
> (( فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفاراً () يرسل السماء عليكم مدراراً () ويمددكم بأموال وبنين
> 
> 
> 
> ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهاراً ))

----------


## ##إماراتية##

يزاج الله خير 

وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## nalle

والله موضوع أثلج صدري
فجزاك الله خيرا
وتجديه في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورة ويزاج الله كل خير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ,, وعني انا لو طحت في مشكلة وبالاخص مالية اوكل امري لله لقناعتي وايماني الكبير ان ماحد بيحلها غيره سبحانه وتعالى فإليه ترجع الامور وسبحان الله تنحل بهدوء وبدون مشاكل او اي شي ثاني ,, 

والله ينول الجميع اللي في بالهم ويهدي بالهم ويحميهم ويبعدهم عن كل شر ويرزقهم في الدنيا والاخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## الغزلان

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## أم نايف..

يزااااااااااج الله خيييييير يا أختي ماقصرتي 
والله يآجرج على هذا الكلام الطيب

----------


## ام عبدالعزيز

جزاك اللة خير علي موضوع المفيد وصدق اللة تعالي (( فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفاراً )
صدق اللة العظيم

----------


## نجمه الكون

الله يوفق كل التاجرات 
ان شاء الله

----------


## سيزر سلت

يزاج الله الف خير


سبحان الله الصدقه تطفأ غضب الرب وتداوي المرضا وتزيد الرزق


انا مجربه هالشي صح مو نفس الى تقولينه بس المهم اني اطلع مبلغ معين في الشهر ورغم ان تيني فتره فعلا احس اني بعلن افلاسي( لست تاجره بس قصدي افلس مايكون عندي انا وزوجي اي يزات) بس اشوف الرزق يجيني من حيث لا ادري ولا اعلم



وان شاء الله راح ابدا من بكره هالشي

----------


## ام الوليد 200

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الله يبارك فيكي يا اختي عن جد فذكر فان الذكرى تنفع الذاكرين المشكله انه الواحد بيعرف بس احيانا بكون بحاجه لمين يذكره الله يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عسل وردي

كلامج صح 100%


تصدقووون
يتني اوقات صعبة مع ريلى 
كله مشاكل وصياح
رغم اني ماكنت اسوي شي 
الا انه الله يسامحه كل شي له سبب وباب حق المشاكل
كله نكدي ويعصب لاتفه الامور


مره واعتقد من اربع شهور
كنت بمكان وكان فيه كشك حق بيت الخير او مااذكر شو
المهم حطيت مبلغ صغير ونويت الله يصلح لى زوجي

اقم بالله يااخواتي
اني الحين عايشه مثل الاميره بعيونه
كملت لين اليوم شهر
ولا دمعه نزلت
ولا زعلت منه ابد
ولا عصب 

حتى اذا عصب يرد يعتذر بروحه ويستسمح
انا ماكنت اعرف ليش
بس لما شفت شو الى انا سويته 

تذكرت الصدقه

سحر عجييييب
ومفعول سريع

حتى طبعه سار هادي

الحمدلله 
الله يسر اموري وياب لى السعاده معاه
الله يخليه لى ويطول عمره
الحياه لها طعم غير الحين
وان شاء الله بستمر على الصدقات وبنوي كل مره شي غير

----------


## مرسى المحبين

انا بعد مداومه عليهم الاثنين الاستغفار و الصدقة و الحمدالله شفت اشياء صراحتا ما كنت اتوقعها
و الحمدالله على كل شي

----------


## نسيم البر

صرااحه وايد عيبني موضوووعج و طرشته بالايميل للكل


الله يوفقج يا ربي

----------


## الياز55

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أم سعود..

يزاج الله الف ألف ألف خير

وخذتــــــي أجرنا كلنا خخخخخخخ

ربي يوفقج ويفتح عليج باب الرزق يارب..

----------


## جميلتي

بارك الله فيج

----------


## ألماسة الخليج

الله يعطيج العافية 

وبجربها وبدعيلج ان شاالله 
انا جربت الاستغفار شي عجيب بصراحة في مواقف كثيرة بحياتي
الحمدلله حنا في خير ونعمه الله لايغير علينا
سبحانك لك الحمدوالشكر ملئ السموات والأرض

لاهنتي على الموضوع

----------


## نهال بركات

قال تعالى:
( فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا 
وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا )..

----------


## ام ساااره

جزاج الله ألف خير وربي يكثر من أمثالج إلي يحبون الخير لهم ولغيرهم وفعلا عزيزتي كلامج صحيح الصدقه تكف البلاء عن صاحبها وتكتبله الخير والصحه والعافيه

----------


## Ginger

يزاج الله ألف خير الغالية

----------


## مشاعر صامته

بصراحه وصلني نفس الكلام ع الايميل بالحرف الواحد

الموضوع منقوول ولا عن تجربه

----------


## محامية الغرام

مشكورات خواتي على الرد و يزاكم الله ألف خير و الله يرزقنا و يقوينا للعمل الصالح 
و الله اثلجتوا صدري بكلامكم و تفاعلكم بارك الله فيكن ان شااااااااااء الله

----------


## كوين فاشن

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## همس الشجون

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة حبيبتي

----------


## mmks75

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود و جزاكن الله ألف خير

----------


## الدانه 2009

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ماما امولة

بارك الله فيكي وجزاكي الف خير فعلا كلامك صحيح فما نقص مال من صدقة بل على العكس يزيد وينمو باذن الله

----------


## o0oMaio0o

الله يبارك فيج على هالموضوع ....ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## فـرح

يزاج الله خير

----------


## violetlady

يزاج الله الف خير

الموضوع اكثر من رائع

----------


## بسمة فجر

يزاج الله ألف خير إن شاء الله باتبع هالطريقة 
و أنا واثقة من الله

----------


## الحلوة رورو

يا ربي و الله إني مقصرة من هالناحية .. خلاص إن شا الله ببدا فيها و بخبركم شو بيصير معي  :Smile: 

مشكورة حبيبتي ^-^

----------


## الفراشة2020

جزاج الله خير واضيف للصدقة والاستغفار صلة الرحم

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود الحلوه و جزاكن الله ألف خير 
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## مراااااام

تسلمين حبيبتي وكله في ميزان حسناتج
الله يغفر لنا ويهدينا يااااااااااارب
والصدقة والاستغفار والدعاء اهم شي

----------


## احضريه عسل

الله يوفقج اختيه على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

----------


## جوهرة الخليج

يزاج الله خير

----------


## cutee

مشكوره أختي عالموضوع الحلوو 
وموفقه

----------


## سحابة

يزاج ربي خير الغالية ومبروك عليكم الشهر

----------


## مون لايت

يزاج الله خيييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة



----------


## سهم الغدر

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

سبحان الله ، يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## اماراتيه فخر

يزاج الله خير أختي ،..

----------


## mero_rose

> يزاج الله ألف خير 
> 
> سبحااااااان الله

----------


## لمياء دبي

الله يرزقج ويرزقنا يارب
ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ام دانه777

جزاك الله كل خير والله يفتح علينا وعليج وعلى كل أمت محمد 
يااااااااااارب

----------


## نوف_النوف

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Um Shouq

الف الف شكر غاليتي ع الموضووع الرااااااااايع .. 
ان شااااااء الله راح اطبق ها الشي .. والله يسر للجميع .. يااااااااااااااااارب ...

----------


## shbany

كلامج صحيح 
أنا مجربة

----------


## smaria

allah el musta3an... el 7amdullah

----------


## الملكة UAE

مشكورة اختي

----------


## صعب توصلني

جزااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## أحلى موظفه

سبحان الله

----------


## NARRY

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## **زهور**

يزاج الله الف خير يا أختي
و كلامج صح 100% والله الاستغفار يسوي العجايب بس داوموا عليه

----------


## ام زايد 7

جزاكي الله الف خير وجعلك من الذين انعم الله عليهم بالدنيا والاخره كلامك صحيح مائه بالمائه لانك نقلت قول الله وقول نبي الله محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام

----------


## من أنا

يزاج ربي الف خير الغلا ..

----------


## غرااااامي

بارك الله فيج حبيبتي ، وصادقة في كل كلمة ^^

----------


## ملاك اماراتي

*اشكرج جزيل الشكر على هذا الكلام الرائع
فعلا تجاره رابحه 100%*

----------


## سرار

ياج الله خير اختي 

ربي يسعدج ويقج بحياتج

ويحقق الي فبالج

لاهنتي 

^_^

----------


## أم منصوري22

يزااااج الله الف خير ياالغاليه ..

----------


## _ريما_

يزاج الله الفردوس الأعلى أختي  :Smile: 

لكن 

بضيف بعض الفوائد للصدقة حتى تعم الفائدة:

برهان على صحة الإيمان:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
"والصدقة برهان "

سبب في شفاء الأمراض:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة "

تظل صاحبها يوم القيامة:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
"كل امرئ في ظل صدقته حتى يُفصل بين الناس"

تطفىء غضب الرب:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
" صدقة السر تطفىء غضب الرب"

محبة الله عز وجل:
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام
"أحب الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخله على مسلم، أو تكشف عنه كربة، أو تقضي عنه دينا، أو تطرد عنه جوعا، ولئن أمشي مع أخي في حاجة أحب إلي من أن اعتكف في هذا المسجد شهر " 

الرزق ونزول البركات:
قال الله تعالى 
" يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات"

البر والتقوى:
قال الله تعالى
" لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون وما تنفقوا من شيء فإن الله به عليم "

تفتح لك أبواب الرحمة:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
" الراحمون يرحمهم الله، ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء "

يأتيك الثواب وأنت في قبرك:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولدٍ صالح يدعو له"

توفي الصدقة نقص الزكاة الواجبة:
حديث تميم الداري ـ رضي الله عنه ـ مرفوعاً قال: "أول ما يحاسـب بـه العبد يـوم القيامـة الصلاة؛ فإن كان أكملها كتبت له كاملة، وإن كان لم يكملها قال الله ـتبـارك وتعـالى ـ لملائكته: هل تجدون لعبدي تطوعاً تكملوا به ما ضيع من فريضته؟ ثم الزكاة مثل ذلك، ثم سائر الأعمال على حسب ذلك"

إطفاء خطاياك وتكفير ذنوبك:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
"الصوم جنة، والصدقة تطفىء الخطيئة كما يطفىء الماء النار "

تقي مصارع السوء:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
"صنائع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء "

أنها تطهر النفس وتزكيها:
قال الله تعالى 
" خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها "
و قال صلـــى اللــه عليــه وسلــــم:
"ما نقص مال من صدقة "
و قال صلـــى اللــه عليــه وسلــــم:
" اتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة "

فلو أن للصدقة إحدى هذه الفضائل 
لكان حري بنا أن نتصدق
فما بالك بكل هذه الفضائل جميعا
من الصدقة
ولو بريال واحد فقط
لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا
فاحصد الأجور 
وأدفع عن نفسك البلاء
لنتصدق
ونحث غيرنا على الصدقة
فهذه الفضائل العظيمة
جمعت في الصدقة
فلا نخسرها
فنندم
يوم لا ينفع
مال ولا بنون

منقول للأمانة

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يزاج الله خير اختي ريما

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود الحلوه 
و جزاكن الله ألف خير

----------


## rose_rose

للرفع

----------


## rose_rose

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## قلوب العذارى

سبحان الله

----------


## الوردة الفواحة

جزاكِ الله كل خير
و جعله في ميزان حسناتكِ

----------


## صالحه الشامسي

جزاااج الله خير يالغلااا

----------


## عيون الغلا نو

سبحان الله الصدقه لها فوايد عديده نحن غافلين عنهاااااااااا

مثل الاستغفار تماما .. الاستغفار اللي يداوم عليه تنحل مشاكله والله يسل ويسهل له اموره في كل شي ..



الف الف شكر غاليتي ع الموضووع الرااااااااايع .. 
ان شااااااء الله راح اطبق ها الشي .. والله يسر للجميع .. يااااااااااااااااارب ...

----------


## Emiratya

يزاج الله الف الف خير على هذا النقل 
انا اصدق دايم والحمدالله بس بجرب هالطريقه ان شا ءالله  :Smile:

----------


## شـ م ـوخ

استغفر الله الحي القيوم واتوب اليه 

بارك الله فيج اختيه ع هالموضوع

----------


## هنومة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الفيروزي

الله يزيج الف خير
موفقه يارب

^.^

----------


## ملكة الشوق

الله يوفقج ومشكوره على النصيحه وفي ميزان حسناتج بأذن الله

----------


## أم_سوافي

سبحااان الله 

وفعلاً الصدقة تفتح أبوااب الخير والرزق 

الله يرزقنا من حلاله ياااااااارب 

إن شاء الله بنبتدي نطبق فكرة الحصالة بنية الصدقة والمهم الأجر عند رب العالمين وفي الآخرة حتى لو ما يانا شيء في الدنيااا أكيييييييد الله بيعوضه لنا في الآخرة برزق وخييييير ما نتخيله في الدنيا ..


الله يجعلنا كلنا من المتصدقين والمتصدقاااات اللهم آمييييييييييين

----------


## دموووع*

جزاك الله كل خير والله يفتح علينا وعليج وعلى كل أمت محمد 
يااااااااااارب

----------


## بنت حــواء

الصدقه والاستغفار ابسط الاعمال الي نقدر انسويها
ومشكوره خويتيه عالتذكير

----------


## زعابية غاوية

اللهم أجلعنا من المنفقين والمتصدقين في سبيلك..

----------


## رشا عزالدين

جزاكى الله خير الجزاء وزاد الله من امثالك وانا ان شاء الله ساقوم بالعمل الطيب هدا من باكر بامره تعالى نصيحة غالية

----------


## كرومه

هذي القصه سمعتها من قبل كم سنه 
بس قوليلنا خطواتج والي صار بعدها

----------


## شوكليت توي

كلامج صحيح

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شجون 2009

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## primula

الله يجزيكي كل خير

----------


## أم مريــوم

يزاج الله خير على الطرح الرائع عزيزتي

موفقه

----------


## الغاليه عفاري

يزاجـ الله خير اختي وماقصرتيـ...الله يرزقنا كل خير

----------


## لهفة الخ ـاطر

بجرب ان شااء الله ^^

تسلميين خيتوو

----------


## فديت أبويه

يزاج الله الف خير اختي ..

وسبحانه يرزق الانسان من حيث لا يحتسب  :Smile:

----------


## قلب جوري

تسلمين حبوبه ..

----------


## متقنة

جزاك الله كل خير ... وبارك الله فيك
انا والحمد لله مداومة على الاستغفار...بس الصدقة بانتضام بديت فيها من قريب
وارجو من الله ان يتقبل مني ومنكم .... آمين

----------


## نسنوسة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كسرتيم77

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ! شي راقي !

يزاج الله خير اختي .. سبحان الله .. اللهم أعطي منفقاً خلفا ^^

----------


## فراشـــهـ

والله شجعتيبني
انشالله خير
مشكووووووووووره

----------


## شوكليت توي

مشكوره اختي على موضوع وإنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## دار ثيبان

مشكوره الغاليه على القصه

وجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## bint mother

يزاج الله خير يالغاليه

----------


## Miss Nikon

لا تنسى ذكر الله

----------


## ملاك22222

وووووووايد حلو يزاج الله خير

----------


## علوه

مشكورة الغاليه على الموضوع الرائع والله خوش فكره راح اطبقها ان شالله

----------


## أحزاااان

مشكوره الغاليه ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## High_Sense

هذا أروع الواضيع ماشاء الله عليج ويزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## عطر ملكي

الحمد الله رب العالمين ... 

جربتها ... وفادتني .. 

الصدقة والاستغفار .. تبرد غضب الله .. 

وتفتح ابواب الرزق

----------


## حلى الروح

يزااج الله الف خير ...........انا افكر اسوي هالحركه من رمضان و ان شاء الله ببدأ من اليوم و اذا صار شي حلو بقولكم .....

----------


## GeTeeLt_aL7ob

يزااج الله الف خير ع المعلومه

تقبلي مروري

----------


## فـم عـنـ ـاب

لا اله الا الله طبعا كل خيييير ووراه الف خير ويعطيج الف عااااافية

----------


## om_m.m

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله 

مشكوره وفعلا أنا مجربه وسبحان الله تيني فلوس وانا أكون في حاجه الها ... بس لا تنسون الحمد والشكر
في كل أموركم والصدقات ... وهذا كله رزق من رب العالمين سبحان الله

----------


## بدوية والنعم

يزاج الله خير 
الال على اخير كفاعله

----------


## ضايعه ف دنيتي

*يزاج اللهـ الف خير يالغاليهـ ويعيطج العافيه ع المووضوع الرائع.*

----------


## Um Mohmmad

موضوع حلوووو شكرا لج

----------


## أم سارة

يسلمووووو

----------


## كلباوية دلوعة

الف الف شكر غاليتي ع الموضووع الرااااااااايع .. 
ان شااااااء الله راح اطبق ها الشي .. والله يسر للجميع .. يااااااااااااااااارب ...

----------


## مـــــريم

أستغفر الله ومشكوووووره عيوني

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزاكن الله ألف خير خواتي على الردود الحلوه 
الله يعينا على شكره و ذكره و حسن عبادته يا رب

----------


## ام علي725

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو و اتوب اليه 
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو و اتوب اليه 
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو و اتوب اليه 
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو و اتوب اليه
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو و اتوب اليه 
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو و اتوب اليه 
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو و اتوب اليه

----------


## ثريا النجوم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## # بنت الخليج

الله يجزاك الجنة ويرزقك كل ما يطيب خاطرك وأكثر هذي المواضيع اللي الواحد يحتاجها تربطه بالله وتزيد ثقته بربه الله يوفقك ويبارك لك فيما أعطاك

----------


## مخملية

ماشاء الله فكرتج روووووووووعة اله يجزيج الف خير الغالية

----------


## بنت0الشيبه

جزاج الله خير عزيزتي على هالموضوع الطيب فعلا انا سمعت عنه من قبل وسمعت انه في واحد كان مديون وقرر انه يسوي نفس الحركة وسبحان الله العظيم ربي فرج همه والله ييسر الامر ويفرج هم المسلمين

----------


## ffmm82

يزاج الله الف خييييييييير اخيه 
والله ان كنت مهموومه م الحال اللي انا فيه بس لما قريت الموضوع هذا احس سبحان الله حسيت براحه..و ادعووولي ان اموووري تتحسن و يكوون لي بيت.

----------


## قاهرة2000

موفقة ومشكورة يالغالية

----------


## tOffee

بارك الله فيج اختي .. 
انا قريت هالقصتين من بين قصص الاستغفار .. 


حضرت محاضرة لأحد الداعيات وكانت تتكلم عن فضل الاستغفار
وذكرت هذه القصة :
رجل كان عليه دين كثير
وهو فقير ولم يستطع أن يرد الدين لأصحابه ففي النهار بابه
يطرقه الرجال يريدون إرجاع أموالهم وفي الليل الهم يقتله 
وهو محتار جدا فسمع حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا 
ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ورزقه من حيث لايحتسب) فلزم هذا الرجل الاستغفار
وتقول الداعية أن هذا الرجل كان يمشي وهو يستغفر 
وكان بقرب مكتب عقار فرأى صاحب العقار يسلم عليه 
ويعطيه مبلغ كبير من المال قال الرجل : ولماذا أعطيتني 
هذا المال وأنا لا أعرفك وما المناسبة قال صاحب العقار للرجل :
إنني نذرت إذا بيعت لي ارض بمبلغ كذا وكذا
سأعطي أول شخص أراه هذا المبلغ 
فقضى هذا الرجل ديونه بفضله تعالى
و صدق سبحانه تعالى : ( فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا
وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا ) [ نوح ] 



قصة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل :

كان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل يريد أن يقضي ليلته في المسجد ، 
ولكن مُنع من المبيت في المسجد بواسطة حارس المسجد ،،
حاول مع الإمام ولكن لا جدوى ، فقال له الإمام سأنام موضع قدمي ،
وبالفعل نام الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مكان موضع قدميه ، 
فقام حارس المسجد بجرّه لإبعاده من مكان المسجد ،
وكان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل شيخ وقور تبدو عليه ملامح الكبر ،
فرآه خباز فلما رآه يُجرّ بهذه الهيئة عرض عليه المبيت ،
وذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مع الخباز ،
فأكرمه ونعّمه ، وذهب الخباز لتحضير عجينه لعمل الخبز ،
الإمام أحمد بن حنبل سمع الخباز يستغفر ويستغفر ،
ومضى وقت طويل وهو على هذه الحال فتعجب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ،
فلما أصبح سأل الإمام أحمد الخباز عن استغفاره في الليل ،
فأجابه الخباز : أنه طوال ما يحضر عجينه ويعجن فهو يستغفر ، 
فسأله الإمام أحمد : وهل وجدت لاستغفارك ثمره ،
والإمام أحمد سأل الخباز هذا السؤال وهو يعلم ثمرات الاستغفار ،
يعلم فضل الاستغفار ، يعلم فوائد الاستغفار ,,
فقال الخباز : نعم ، والله ما دعوت دعوة إلا أُجيبت ، إلا دعوة واحدة !! ,,
فقال الإمام أحمد : وما هي ,
فقال الخباز : رؤية الإمام أحمد بن حنبل !!!! ,,
فقال الإمام أحمد : أنا أحمد بن حنبل ،، والله إني جُررت إليك جراً !!!! 



سبحان الله ..
مشكورة ع الموضوع الحلو .. ^_^

----------


## keep_rak

سبحان الله

ان شاء الله نطبق هالشي

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزاكن الله ألف خير خواتي على الردود الحلوه

----------


## عيناويه ماتهاب

مرحبا ختيه اولا يزاج الله الف خير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج وربي يوفقج ويحقق لج اللي في بالج وتتمنينه 
ثانيا صح كلامج ماشي اجسن عن الصدقه والاستغفار بس بصراحه ماجربت احط في حصاله ان شاء الله من باكر بسوي هالشي وربي يوفقج

----------


## moon soon

في ميزان حسناتج الغاليه مشكووورة

----------


## محبة السنة

الله يجزيك الخير بعدد كل حرف كتبتيه وزيادة ويبارك لك على هذا الموضوع القيم

----------


## أم بشر

جزاك الله خير 

الله يفرج الهموم ويرزق الجميع

----------


## viprak

سبحان الله

----------


## عذبة الاوصاف

الله يجزاااااج الف خير يا ربي 

مشكوووووووووووووووووره وااااااااااايد ع الموضوع الحلوووو 

والله يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## sns

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شمآآني

يسلمووووووو ع الطرح ف ميزان حسناتج ان شالله

----------


## مـــلاك@

يزاج الف خير يالغلا

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود الحلوه و ان شاااااااااء الله الله يقدرنا على فعل الخير

الله يوفقكن كلكن و يحقق كل الي في بالج يا رب

----------


## زنجبيله

اللله يؤفق دنيا واخره

----------


## هنــد الجابري

فعلا كلامج في مكانه 

الصدق و الاستغفار و النيه الحسنه و كل لرضا رب العالمين 
و هذا كله يخليج سعيده من داخل ويخليج تبتسمين بسبب وبدون سبب 

الحمدالله على كل الاحوال

----------


## سيده مصرية

جزاكى الله الف خييير

----------


## SAWSAN1585

تسلمى ياغاليه على الموضوع الكبير اللى فى ناس كتير غافلين عنه واللهى الموضوع ده فعلا عن تجربه حقيقيه جلب لى كل الخير وانا فعلا كنت بستغفر ربنا كتير والصلات على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتير فعلا الحياه مش شطاره واللهى فعلا مافيش حاجه ذكرت فالقران الا وهيه حقيقه موكده بس الاصح المداومه على كل هذاوشكرا

----------


## :شجون الليل:

الصرااااااااااااااااحه موضوعج في قمه الروعه وهذي التجاره ناجحه 100% ومافيها اي شك

----------


## مناير2008

ايه لكن مع هذا الرزق الحلال 
حتى يطرح الله لنا البركه ولالا 
وشكراً جزيلاً على موضوعك اللي فيه تذكير لله قبل كل شي

----------


## math

يزاج الله خير الغالية ^_^

وفعلاً ... أ،ا كنت قارية مثل ها الموضوع من قبل ... وآثاره أكثر من رااااائعة عن تجارب ..

الاستغفاااااار .... الاستغفاااار .... الاستغفاااار  :Smile: 

والصدقة ... الصدقة ... الصدقة  :Smile:  خاااااصة في الوقت اللي ذكرتيه الغالية ... وقت توزيع الأرزااااق  :Smile: 

وطبعا ... ما ننسى الصلاة وأثرها .... وبر الوالدين ... وصلة الرحم ...

يزاج الله خير الغالية على التذكيييير .... ^_^

----------


## بنت الصحراء

يزاج الله خير إن شاء الله

----------


## فواحة عطر

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام أريام1

السلام عليكم أختي جزاك الله خير فعلا والله كثرة الأستغفار باليوم ييسر الأمور وتبعد المشاكل وتسهل الأمور الله يعطيج خير ويسهل أمورتج أختي على الكلام الحلو

----------


## قلبي وعقلي

سبحان الله ... والحمد لله .. ولا اله الا الله.. والله اكبر

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلال ملكك وعظيم سلطانك


موضوع جدا رائع ومفيد ...

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك يا رب العالمين 

يزاج الله خير اختي الكريمه على الموضوع الرائع...

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## مخيوفه

كلامج صحيح 100% 


ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شمس الامارااات

فعلا الصدقه اهم شي في التجاره

----------


## دبدوبة ربيشة

تسلمين عالموضوع الشيخه

----------


## @ام ذياب@

يزاج الله ألف خير الغالية

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

الله عليكي و على كلامك حسيت براحة كبيرة لما قرأته الحمد لله انا مواظبة على الصدقة انا و زوجي بصورة شهرية و لكن فكرة الحصالة حلوة جدا ان شاء الله بطبقها.

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود الحلوه و الله يرزقنا ان شااااااااااااااء الله كل الي نتمناه يا رب

----------


## الظفرة

اللهم اجعلة فى ميزان حسناتج ويزاج اللة خير

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود

----------


## اخت دنيا

الله يجزيج خير وينولج اللي في بالج
ويرزقج الجنة ويوفقج دنيا اخرة

----------


## القطوة2010

كلامج صحيح اختي والله يوفقج ويزيدك من نعيمه وينولج يلي فبالج اليوم قبل باجر امين يارب العالمين تنولها مرادها وتحقق لها كل مرادها وترزقها الفردوس الاعلى مع الانبياء والصالحين هي وجميع امة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## السيليه

يزاج الله ألف خير

وأنا أشهد اني مجربه وشفت النتيجة 

سبحااااااان الله

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

جزاج ربي الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## آهـــات الصمت

تسلمين حبيبتي ع هالموضوووع الجميل والمفيد
بارك الله لك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

يزآج الله خير عزيزتي وبآلفعل الصدقـه لهآ مفعول كبير . .
وتطهر النفوس واهم الشي النيـه الطيبه . .

اسأل الله ان يفتح ابوآب رزقه عليكم ويرزقكن من حيث لآتحتسبون . .

----------


## الغلا زايد

يزاج الله خير اختى و انشاءالله بجرب و بدعيلج على هذى النصيحة

و الله يرزق الجميع

----------


## أم اشجان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## اناستازيا

الله يوفقج ويرزقج 

صراحه الصدقه مافي مثلها سبحااااااااان الله 

الحمد لله

----------


## بلسم الحياة

مشكوره الغاليه راح اعمل بنصيحه واسال الله ان يوفق الجميع

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود الحلوه و دعائك الصادق و الله يعينا على فعل الخير و يرزق الجميع يا رب

----------


## المريه

انا من المجربين 
سبحان الله الكريم القدير
والحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## شبيهة الريم

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيج

و يزاج الله خير

----------


## شذى الزهر

الكلام صحيح مليون بالمية
وانا بخبركم عن تجربتي في الصدقة 


كل مرة اتصدق بمبلغ احصله في نفس الاسبوع وصفر جدامه


يعني

اذا اتصدق ب 10 احصل 100
واذا اتصدق ب 100 احصل 1000
وما جربت بصراحة اتصدق ب 1000 

بس دايم ربنا اكرم


ومن الاستغفار انحلت كل مشاكلي وهمومي 

والحمد الله على كل حال

بس انا حبيت فكرة الحصالة وااااايد وانشاء الله بطبقها مع زوجي

وتسلمين الغالية على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## محامية الغرام

الله يوفقكن خواتي على فعل الخير يا رب 

يزاكن الله كل خير

----------


## الود4

بارك الله فيج عزيزتي
وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الرد

----------


## إيمان العلي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## لمسة الاناقه

جزاج الله خير

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود

----------


## محامية الغرام

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## priencess

يزااج الله الف خير عزيزتي علىتذكيرنا باجر الصدقه وانشالله بطبق هالشي^^

----------


## بثـينه

يزاج الله خير الغاليه ..

تصدقين انا يتني فتره دوم يوم أطلع مع زحمه الشوارع يا حد يلف عليه يا اندعم يا أدعم !!
والله حتى نفسيتي تعبت وكرهت السياره ...
وعقب تذكرت الصدقه ..
قمت حطيت لي ظرف و كل يوم الصبح أحط فيه مبلغ لو ريال ..
وبعد أسبوع أشل الظرف وأعطيه لأي فقير يصادفني في الشارع أو عمال النظافه في دوامي أو مرات الهنود اللي يبنون أو مال البلديه اللي يتسدحون الظهر تحت الشير في الشارع .. 

والله اني من سويتها الله حفظني ولا استوالي ولا حادث الحمدالله رب العالمين ..

حتى علمت ولدي مرات وهو طالع من الحضانه أعطيه مبلغ مثلا خمس ريال أو عشر و أقوله عطها للريال اللي هناك يكون مثلا هندي راقد تحت ظلة ايدار الحضانه مالهم أو عمال بناء يغمظون والله بالحر ويرقدون تحت ظل أي طوفه صج شي يعور القلب .. 

بس الحمدالله ها كله باب رزق وفضل من رب العالمين ...

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزاكن الله الف خير خواتي و الله يسعدكن و يرزقكن بكل الي خاطركن فيه

----------


## حرم_محمد

يزاج الله خير و مشكووره

----------


## rayo0oma

يزاااااااااج الله خير

عطيتيني فكره ,, 

ان شاءالله بأذن الله رآح انفذ الفكره ,,

----------


## زهرة البيت

جزاج الله خير

----------


## AM GANA

> السلام عليكم اختي وجزاك الله خيرا 
> فالحمد لله رب العالمين على كرمه معنا 
> وانا الحمد لله مداومه على هالشي وسعيدة به وربنا قادر على كل شيء


 :Sob7an:

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الرد و جزاكن الله خير

----------


## &هجير&

كلامج صح 100%100 وعن تجربه 

يزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## حرم بوسواف

يزاج الله الف خير يالغالية وكامج 100% صح 
لاني مجربة الاستغفار واااايد سهل ويسر اموي

----------


## فراشه بيضاء

سبحان الله

----------


## الحساسـه

استغفر الله

استغفر الله

استغفر الله



يسلمووووووووووووووووو وفميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجرهUAE

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## شموخي الحلوه

مشكوره الغاليه ويزاج الله الخير وان شاء الله راح أطبق هالشي

----------


## كويتانا

جزاج الله خير

----------


## وديما

يزاج الله الف خير حبيبتي

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الرد و جزاكن الله كل خير ان شاااااااااااااااااااء الله

----------


## أحلى زهرة

فعلا الصدقه لها دور

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمين اختي على الرد

----------


## تاجرة صغيرونة

بارك الله فيك مموضوع قيم,انا مجربة الاستغفار والصدقة والله لا يخلف وعدا

----------


## أم الورود

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيج على هل موضوع المفيد

----------


## الحنين2424

جــــــــــزاك الله خيراً .. وان شاااااااء الله اطبق ها الشي بعون من رب العالمين..

مشكوووووووورة وربي يحفظك..

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزاكن الله كل خير خواتي

----------


## شهد الحياة

اليونانية :افخريستو بولي
بالصينية: راخ مت
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
بالايطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
دنكــه Danke : بالألمانية
بالتركية : تشك تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكريا:
باللغه الام شكرا جزيلا 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره
مشكووووووووووووووووره

$$____$$$$$$$$$___$$$$$$$$$_ ___$$
$$___$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$ ___$$
$$___$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ___$$
$$____$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_ ___$$
$$______$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$___ ___$$
$$________$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____ ___$$
$$__________$$$$$$$$$_______ ___$$
$$___________$$$$$$$________ ___$$
$$____________$$$$$_________ ___$$
$$_____________$$$__________ ___$$
$$______________$___________ ___$$

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

<><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## مامة احمد

الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد وله الشكر على ما انعم حمدا كثيرا دائما على جميع النعم 
مانعلم بها ومالانعلم والحمد لله الذي جعل لنا الاستغفار مثل باب حطه 
وكما قال جل وعلا وماكان الله معذبهم وانت فيهم وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون 
واستغفر الله لي ولكم واتوب اليه والصلاه والسلام على سيدنا وشفيعنا محمد 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## ام الوفاء

يزاج الله خيييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## UmSawaf



----------


## om-buti

اكثر من رائع انا مجربتنه اقتطعت من نصف المبلغ الي كان عندي اتصدقت فيه والله 6 شهور وانا استهلك الجزء الثاني اصرف منه وراتبي ما اجيسه "لا ينقص الله مال من صدقه"

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود و جزاكن الله خير

----------


## محامية الغرام

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عواشي07

الله يعطيج العافيه أختي ع ها الموضوع 

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر على كل شي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## يازية الجسمي

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## rania06

ألف شكر لك جازاك الله عنا خير الجزاء بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين وال بيته واصحابه اجمعين
أستغفر الله لي وللمسلمين ، أستغفر الله لي وللمذنبين ، أستغفر الله لي وللخلق أجمعين ، أستغفر الله غفار الذنوب ، أستغفر الله ستار العيوب ، أستغفر الله حتى نقلع عن المعاصي ونتوب.

----------


## rania06

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين وال بيته واصحابه اجمعين

فوائد الاستغفار
سافر أحمد بن حنبل إلى بلد ، فقصد مسجداً وتهيأ للنوم فيه ..
لكن حارس المسجد منعه من ذلك ، فقال الإمام – رحمه الله تعالى :
إذاً أنام موضع قدمي بجوار المسجد
فقام الحارس يجرّه ليبعده عن المكان وهنا رآه خبّاز على هذه الحال.
فعرض عليه النوم في بيته ، ولما دخل أحمد بن حنبل البيت لاحظ أن الرجل يعجن العجين ويكثر من الإستغفار ؟
فسأله الإمام أحمد وقال : هل وجدت ثمرات الإستغفار ؟
فقال الخبّاز : ما دعوت دعوه إلا أجيبت ! ، الإ دعوة واحده لم تستجب !!
قال الإمام أحمد : وماهي ؟
قال الخبّاز : أن أرى أحمد بن حنبل
قال أحمد : ها انا أتيت أجر إليك جراً.
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( طوبى لمن ملئت صحائفه بالاستغفار)
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من لزم الإستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ، ومن كل ضيقا مخرجا ، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب)

::جلسة استغفار بينك وبين نفسك .. انت تحتاجها الان .. جربها ولن تندم
أنت بحاجه إليها 
مهما كنت 
مهما كان علمك ...... مهما كان عملك .... 
مهما بلغت في المنزلة الدينية ........ 
مهما ارتقيت في المراتب الدنيوية .... 
أنت بحاجة إلى جلسة استغفار وذكر ومحاسبة وبكاء 

( ورجل ذكر الله خاليا ففاضت عيناه ) 
إنها جلسة تعالج الروح .............. وتزكي النفس ............. 
وترتقي بك إلى عالم الآخرة فكأنك تشاهدها ...... 
إنها وقفة إيمانية ............ وزاد قلبي ............ 
وخلوة مع الرب .......... وأنسا للروح ........... فهنيئا للذاكرين .... 

لن تعرف الطمأنينة والسعادة والسرور إذا لم تجلس في وادي 
( الذاكرين ) و (بستان المسبحين ) و (نهر المستغفرين ) 

{ أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ }
إنها آية غفل عنها أهل الشهوات 
إنها آية ما عرفها أصحاب القنوات 
إنها آية لم يستمتع بها أهل الفن والغناء 
إنها لذة ماشعر بها أهل المعاكسات 
إنها سعادة لم يتذوقها الملوك 
إنها تجارة خسرها كثير من التجار 

فهنيئا للذاكرين ............... 
وبشرى للمستغفرين ............ 
ويا سعادة المتقين

----------


## صبا الخليج

ربي يبارك فيك

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج اختي 

نعم هي وسيله لزياده الربح في الدنيا وفي الاخره

----------


## أم_سعيد

جزاكي الله الف خير

----------


## ام سيف وشيخه

سبحان الله

----------


## مس احلام

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## ام راشـد

جزاك الله خير على التذكير وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الرد جزاكن الله خير

----------


## محامية الغرام

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ام فطوومه

جزاك الله خير والدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## نرجسية @

يزاج الف خير 

[ ما نقص مالاً من صدقه]

----------


## بنت الوالد

الله يعطيك العافية 
والله يجعله في ميزاااااااان حسناتج 
إإإإإإن شاااااااء الله

----------


## طيف الهوى

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم و اتوب اليه

----------


## نبض حساس

صدق كلامج انا من يوم ببدا

----------


## فاهمة

يزاج الله كل خير عزيزتي و راح اطبق من باجر ان شاءالله

----------


## Diamonds

ان شاءالله راح اطبقه 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## موزه السويدي

والنعم بالله ^^

الحمدلله على كل شي يزاج ربي الجنه..

----------


## ام اليازي1

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## علومي زينة

سبحان الله 
ما نقص مال من صدقة أختي
يزاج الله خير

----------


## زوجه خوخه

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## FSNSA

*فعـــلا الصدقـــه شي عجيــــب وايد سبحان الله .. 


و الله لــما تتصدقين مثــلا و انتي رايحه الدوام او الجامعه و لقيتي فدربج فقير او محتاي 

او مريتي على عايله تعرفين ان ظروفهم صعبه .. 

و عطيتيهم شي .. 

هاليـــــــــــــــــــــوم يصيـــــــــــــر وايد حلوو .. 

اولا الـــراحه النفسيه اللي تحسين فيــها .. و الفرحــه اللي تييج من كل صــوب .. 

سبــــحان الله ,, احســـاس ما اقدر حتى اوصفه بالكـــلام .. 

لكن جـــربي و شوفي الفـــــــــــــــــــرق و حسي فيه ^^*

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود و يزاكن الله كل خير ان شااااااء الله

----------


## أم عواااش

أنا تصدقت من يومين بنية رد البلاء ونجيت من حادث أنا وعيالي في اللحظة الأخيرة 

سبحان الله وبحده

----------


## وافيه دووم

جزاك الله خير
استغفر الله الذي لاإله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## شرجاوية ذويقة

بنات صلوا على النبي

----------


## math

يزاج الله خير الغالية  :Smile: 

وأنا عني شخصيا لي تجااااارب نتايجها مذهلة ... وأكثر من رووووعة ... من بعد ما قريت نفس ها المقال من فترة طويلة ... وحاولت على قد ما أقدر أطبقه ... وخصصت لي فعلاً حصالة صغيرونة ... وعلمت عيالي بعد يحطون فيها بين فترة والثانية ... من توفيرهم من مصروفهم الشخصي ... أو من العيديات .. أو في فترات متفرقة ... وصارت عادة طيبة عيالي يذكروني فيها غذا نسيت بين فترة والثانية ... ونقلت الفكرة لبيت أهلي .. ولأختي اللي كانت تسويها أصلاً قبل ما تعرس ... وما كنا ندري بها ( سبحان الله ) ..

وفعلا لها تأثير كبير في الرزق والصحة العافية .. وفي دفع البلاء - سبحان الله - طبعا ويا الاستغفااااار ... اللي مسميتنه ويا عيالي ( سلاح الاستغفاااااار ^_^ ) ... لأنه من أقوى الأسلحة لمواجهة المحن ... خاصة للي يحاول يعود نفسه وعياله واللي حواليه عليها ... وعند الأزمات يكون صوتك مألووووف عند ربك .. فيفرج لك همك ويهون عليك أمورك .. ويسرها ...


والدال على الخير كفاعله ^_^ ...

----------


## ميره ابوظبي

يسلمووو حبوبه

----------


## قدك المياس

ربـــــــــــــي إنّـــــــــــــي لما أنزلـــت إلـــيّ من خيـــــرِ فقيــــــــــر

----------


## sod_el3yon

جزاج الله خير الغالية ^^
ان شاء الله راح أطبق هالشي 
والله يسهل امورج و امور الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## قدك المياس

ربـــــــــــــي إنّـــــــــــــي لما أنزلـــت إلـــيّ من خيـــــرِ فقيــــــــــر

----------


## متفائله دوما

يزاج الله خيررررررر اختي

----------


## قطرة شهد

جزاااج الله الف خير اختي....,وفعلا الصدقة والاستغفااار لها اثاار عجيبة..
سبحااان الله...!!!!

----------


## غير الناس

مشكوووره غناتي و يزااج الله الف خير 
و الدال على الخير كفاعله 

و خاصه اللي يشتغلون في البلديه اللي ينظفون الشوارع ، و انتي في السياره هرني عليه و هو بييج و عطيه خمس دراهم و الله بتشوفين كيف الدنيا مب واسعته من الفرحه ع هالخمس دراهم ، و بيشوفونج اللي حواليج و نفس الشي بيسونه ، فالدال ع الخير كفاعله

----------


## براءة1

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن .. :Smile: 

سبحان الله كل شي له حكمة من رب العالمين

----------


## كلي فـ ـخـ ـر

سبحان الله ... سبحان الله ... سبحان الله

----------


## فينوس الجميلة

مجربة سبحانك يارب تعطى بغير حساب

----------


## بنت القيروان

الله يجزاكى خيييير

----------


## بنت القيروان

استغفر الله و اتوب اليه

----------


## بنت القيروان

استغفر الله و اتوب اليه

----------


## بنت القيروان

استغفر الله الدى لا الاه الا هو الحي القيوم و اتوب اليه

----------


## ام ريم الفلا

جزاااك الله اااااااااااااااااااااالف خير

في ميزان حسناتج 

ان شاء الله بنداوم على الصدقه

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

بااارك الله فيج وحقيقه مجربه 100%

----------


## عيون مشتاقه

سبحان الله 
مشكور اختي
اكيد الجميع استفاد 
وانشاء الله بطبق

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> وفي ميزان حسناتج


 :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## الغزال ش

صح هالكلام انا مجربه

----------


## reem hamad

يزاج الله ألف خير 
على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود الحلوه و جزاكن الله كل خير ان شاااااااء الله

----------


## روح الصمت

يزج الله الف خير 
قرات الموضوع و على طول خبرت ابوي يشتريلي حصاله باجر D:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

URL="http://www.almlf.com"]

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

انا بعد باذن الله بأخذ لي حصاله 

جزاااج الله كل خير وعساج يا اختي ع القوه دوم

----------


## غــلاوي

بارك الله فيج

----------


## Britney 009

يزاج الله ألف خير ^^

----------


## مزون همالة13$

سبحان الملك الواحد الاحد 
شكرا ختيه ..في ميزان حسناتج انشالله..

----------


## ام الوصايف

يزاج الله خير عالموضوع 
الصدقة والاستغفار وقراءة سورة البقرة كل ليلة وقيام الله فوايدهم عظيمة

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود ...... جزاكن الله كل خير ان شاء الله

----------


## احساس-بسمة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خير على هالموضوع معاك حق والله في كل كلمة قلتيها انا بسوي الحركة اللي قلتيها وان شاءالله تتيسر همومي وصحيح مع الإستغفار كل شي تبينه يتحقق والله وانا لي قصص وايد مع الإستغفار واستويت ما خلي الإستغفار ابد حتى لو مر يوم ما استغفرت فيه احس بضيقه والله يهون على كل مسلم ومسلمه يارب
استودعكن الله

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

يزاج الله خير اختى فعلا صدقتى 

الاستغفار ثم الاستغفار ثم الاستغفار

والله انة يجلب الرزق بطريقة ماتتصورينها 

ويمنع الهم والغم والنكد والحزن

وانا دوم استغفر ربي فى كل لحظة وانا اشتغل وانا اصلى وانا الاعب عيالى

وانا اطبخ فى كل لحظة لسانى مايوقف عن الاستغفار

ان سره لعظيم

----------


## smart angel

يجزاج الله ألف خير اختي على موضوعج هذا الجميل والأكثر من أرائع يعني احلا موضوع قريته موضوعج فعلا الواحد لازم ما يغفل ولا ينسى يتصدق ويدع ربه دوم ويستمغفر بالدعاء والصدقه بيحقق كل احلامه وطموحاته وبتنحل كل مشاكله...
وبالنية الصادقه لرب العالمين.......
وأكرر شكري لج
انا كنت اتمنى احصل طريقه اتصدق بها دوم على المحتاحين اللي اشوفهم في السوق وغيرهم بس لاني في البيت مااحصل فرصه الا ندرة بس يوم ريلي ياخذني السوق اول مااشوف فقير مسكين والله قلبي يتقطع عليه وعلى طول اشوف الشنطه واعطيه اللي بقدرتي وادع ربي يسهل عليه المسكين
وفيه مرة واحد مسكين عطيته مبلغ اول ما نديته على باله اريده في شغله على طول اول ما عطيته البيزات رفع ايديه يدع لي بغيت اصيح نظراته ودعوته لي
يا الله كيف احساسي وشعوري كان فرحت وااااااااايد تمنيت لو كل يوم اطلع فيه ادور هالمساكين واعطيهم اللي اقدر عليه واساعدهم بس مشكلتي ريلي ما يظهرني الا احيانا وعلى حسب
بس انتي انقذتيني بالحصاله وكيف احط الصدقه فيها وكل اخر اسبوع نوزع على المساكين
اشكرج اختي على فكرتج الحلووووووووووووة
وامنى الكل يسوي جي على ربنا يسر علينا امونا ويفتح علينا ابواب ارزاق ويسعدناااااااا....

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

*جزاااكى الله كل خير 
والله الاستغفار ثم الاستغفار وجربته فى كل شئ فى حياتى 
طول منا قاعده بستغفر ربنا وانا بشتغل وانا باكل وانا بشرب وانا فى الشارع 
*

----------


## خيليية

الله يجزيج الف خير يا رب 

وان شااء الله بتبع هذي الطريقه انا توني باديه مشرووع 

واطلب من الله التوفيق يا رب 

ادعولي بالتوفيق والستر

----------


## أم مــوزة

صدقج يااختي وانا الحمدلله مجربـــه وشفت احلى نتيجه ^ـ^

----------


## cherry1

يزاج الله خير

----------


## $أم غايه$

يزاج الله خير الغاليه..
وكلامج صحيح ،،وخصوصا الأستغفار يفتح الرزق وانا مجربة والصدقة ايضا سبحان الله كنت اتصدق ومن صوب ثاني يأتيني رزق ،،وايضا الصدقة تطفي غضب الرب وتدفع المصائب وتشفي المريض ..
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب اثيم..

----------


## سيده المزاج

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

يزاج الله الخير...

----------


## جوهرة الشمال

جزيتي خيرا اختي ع الموضوع
سبحان الله دايما افكر كيف ادخر واتصدق من البيزات الي عندي عجبني الصراحة الموضوع راح ابدي من اليوم ان شاء الله

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود الحلوه .......... والله يجزاكن كل خير ان شاااااااء الله

بارك الله فيكن و الله يستر عليكن و يوفقكن يا رب

----------


## أم خادم

شكرا على الكلام الجميل
وصدقتي والله 
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك

----------


## غادةالكاميليا

الله يزاجيك ألف خير 
كلامك فعلا صح ومظبوط
وأنا حعمل به

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الردود و جزاكن الله كل خير يا رب

----------


## محامية الغرام

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## "فراوله"

فعلا كلام صحيح 100% 

انا مجربه ولله الحمد شي رااااااااائع

----------


## emarati

تسلميييييييييين عزيزتي ع الموضوع

في ميزان حسناتج إن شاءالله

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزاكن الله كل خير خواتي ..... تسلمن على الردود الحلوه

----------


## محامية الغرام

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## #وجدان#

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## النفسجيه

جزاج الله الف خير 
كلامج صحيح 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين
أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## أم سهيل88

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نور القمر2000

فعلا يالغالية جربت وربي فتح علي ابواب الخير والرزق والرحمة ولله الحمدل حمدا كثيرا 

جزاك الله خير ياختي وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ياااااااااارب

الله يسسر امورج في كل شي ويفتح عليج جميع ابواب الخير والرزق

----------


## جـورية العين

للرفع

----------


## إيمان العلي

كلامج صح ويزاج الله خير

----------


## سوسو77

جزاكي الله ألف خير .. وجعله بميزان حسناتك

----------


## alaserah123

يزاج الله كل خير مشكورة يوم ذكرتينا بالصدقات .

----------


## &هجير&

فووووووووووووووق  :Smile:

----------


## جافنشي

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## زهرة الليل86

الله يجازيك الف خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويرزقك اكثر يارب

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمن خواتي على الرد و جزاكن الله كل خير ان شااااااااء الله 
الله يقدرنا على العمل الصالح يا رب

----------


## محامية الغرام

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الهنوف3

في ميزان حسناتج أختي

----------


## قلب من ورق

*اكيد يا اختي فوائد الصدقة والاستغفار لا حصر لها ومن داوم عليها نال الاجر النجاح الكبير

وايضا انبه على الزكاة فلا يجب ان نتناساها فهي فرض علينا وحق للفقراء في اموالنا

وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## الايمــــان

الله يجزيك الخير يارب

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزاكن الله كل خير خواتي على الرد

----------


## ام الوصايف

يزاج الله خير اختي ^_^

----------


## فن القفطان

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## الحلاه

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكلام الطيب و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين ...

----------


## viva me

كلامج صح مليون بالمية والله انا جربت - بس انا جربته بطريقه ثانيه ان اسوي مشاريع خيريه ما تتخيلون كيف الحمدلله الخير والبركه اتهل - الاستغفار امجربتنه بعد فعلا فعلا اتقولين تستويلج معجزات سبحان الله .. 

عيبتني فكرة الحصاله لازم اخدلي وابدا اسوي طريقتج ^_^ في ميزان حسناتج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## محامية الغرام

سبحاااااااان الله و بحمده سبحاااااااان الله العظيم

----------


## ام وديمه 1

جزاك الله كل خير وبعمل بنصيحه

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزااااكن الله كل خير

----------


## هدوية

سبحــــااان الله ...

----------


## m-lady

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزاكن الله كل خير خواتي

----------


## دانة ثمينة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## محامية الغرام

جزاكن الله كل خير خواتي

----------


## تعب هالدنيا

كلام مظبوط ....الله يسهل لج امورج ....جزاج الله خير

----------


## محامية الغرام

تسلمين اختي على الدعوه
الله يستجيب منكن خواتي و يرزقكن يا رب

----------

